# Portable Continuous Light for Front Fill - Suggestions?



## justsomedude (Jun 3, 2012)

I saw a photographer gigging a location last night with some clients. It was dusk, sun was on the horizon and losing intensity quickly... he was using it as a backlight/kicker, but instead of a front-fill flash, he had an assistant using a small hand-held/portable continuous light that he had gelled over. It looked like it even had mini barn doors on it. the entire apparatus didn't appear to be bigger than a large apple.

Any ideas as to what he was using? I'd love to try out the technique!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 4, 2012)

Probably was some kind of battery powered LED lighting is my bet. Probably only thing you can get that small and provide decent amount of light on batteries. Unless I'm missing something else, I'm no expert on lighting.


----------

